

Choosing a Port for realtime multiplayer game - RWilson

We built realtime multiplayer into a game we're developing.  The game was built in Flex, the multiplayer server is based on Apache Mina.  We're trying to decide on a port to run that server on that has the least chance of being blocked by company firewalls, school firewalls, etc. etc.<p>So far, we've been running the multiplayer server on port 443 assuming that no IT department would block the SSL port.  But low and behold, we've found at least 1 law firm that blocks port 443 and it has me a little worried.<p>So, what's the least likely port to be blocked that we could run this multiplayer server on?<p>Has anybody had any particular experience with choosing a port poorly or wisely?
======
nostrademons
When I worked on remote-access software that tunneled through firewalls, it
ran on port 443 with a configurable backup of 80. You aren't going to get
something that's more likely to be open.

Really, if a law firm doesn't want its employees playing multiplayer games on
company time, let them block it. And I thought my cofounder was bad for
marketing casual games to Deutsch Bank employees. :-P

